# Inna Poroshina



## hreichgott

Listening to this set of complete Dvorak piano works by her. Wow! Very engaging and beautiful playing.


----------



## Itullian

hreichgott said:


> Listening to this set of complete Dvorak piano works by her. Wow! Very engaging and beautiful playing.


I have that set. Its a great set and she plays beautifully.


----------



## Ravndal

I'm glad someone chose to record the works by Dvorak, but i don't know if i would go as far as calling the recordings good. I think they are a bit to stiff and bland. Not much to it.


----------

